# Your Individual settings



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Mine are:

- Gearbox: Comfort 
- Everything else: Dynamic

Then I can just put the gearbox into S or manual if I want to hold the revs longer. I don't find the dynamic suspension too hard really, and its way better in the corners with it on imo! I also really prefer the more weighted dynamic steering, feels more stable to me, and ofc, I want the exhaust valves open for the last option!

What does everyone else use? Or do you not use Individual?
Just curious


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I've never used individual, but might give it a go. I had a period of using it in Comfort a few months ago and then got irrationally obsessed with using it in Efficiency. The latter gives the car a kind of retro grand cruiser feel - all it needs is some wooden panelling along the sides to complete the effect. But now I just stick it in Dynamic.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

When we had the icy weather, I set Individual to be comfort in everything except the steering which was Dynamic. This was after a tip elsewhere on the forum as it softens-up the drive train while giving a bit more feel and weight to the steering.

Now that the icy weather appears to have left us, I have everything in Dynamic except for the sound effects. That way I've found that the missus doesn't tell me off as much for over-revving.

Pity they didn't put one more setting in there for "passenger volume" :wink:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Everything dynamic except suspension which I have in comfort. I intend to hold on to my fillings....


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Same as Spudz.

Fast and comfy


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

SpudZ said:


> Everything dynamic except suspension which I have in comfort. I intend to hold on to my fillings....


Same here


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Heh, I haven't tried efficiency yet... should give it a go I suppose 

I'll probably run in dynamic when I've got the car ran in a bit more, the sports mode on the gearbox seems a bit too high revving at the moment, so I only use it when I need it. I do prefer the sports mode as it pulls away with more urgency, it seems a bit lethargic in comfort, but I suppose its just being smooth.

I'm surprised people think the dynamic suspension is uncomfortable, I find it ok, its nicely dampened, though my last car's suspension was so hard that I cringed whenever I saw a pebble on the road ahead :lol: so probably a bit more used to it. The thing I don't like about the comfort suspension is it doesn't corner anywhere near as flat or feel as stable or nimble as dynamic, and I find I still have to go over speed bumps just as slowly. But I actually wish there was two individual modes, then I could only change the suspension for the really bumpy roads, instead of having to go to comfort where it'll change a bunch of other things along with it.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

I have been experimenting, at the moment I have all in comfort except the engine sounds. But I am noticing the lack of get go from a stand. I do a lot of motorway miles so the steering seems less twitchy in comfort over dynamic. May put the gear box back in dynamic but the change from 1st to 2nd in the manual is harsh in dynamic I never seem to be able to get the revs right. Not used efficiency much as it feels too slow and dumpy.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Everything in dynamic apart from steering and suspension which are set to comfort. Steering in town is awesome in comfort and weights up nicely at speed so why not. Plus suspension in comfort is a must round here as the roads aren't the best and dynamic is far too twitchy.

However on occasion I have been known to put the box into sport and flick across to manual if I wanna play. She's more immediate and maybe even sounds a tad more raunchy 8) Warning this has a detrimental effect on your fuel economy!

However fast and comfy is the way I roll...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Steering: Comfort
Suspension: Comfort
Engine: Dynamic
Gearbox: Dynamic
Quattro: Dynamic


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

vagman said:


> Steering: Comfort
> Suspension: Comfort
> Engine: Dynamic
> Gearbox: Dynamic
> Quattro: Dynamic


What are the Quattro options - does it basically stay all wheel drive in Dynamic rather than front wheel drive bias as per the other options?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> What are the Quattro options - does it basically stay all wheel drive in Dynamic rather than front wheel drive bias as per the other options?


I think its always FWD bias. Its not really that clear.

I'm pretty sure Comfort/Auto/Dynamic are just referring mostly to the "program" that the 4WD system uses. I really don't think theres a huge difference between the modes...

The way I see it, Comfort is just the sports program turned off, Dynamic is turned on. The system works pre-emptively, so in comfort, it works to give a smoother experience, in dynamic that smoothness is sacrificed for response time. I think also, theres things like in Dynamic mode, when you accelerate, it will always put power to the rear, but once you're rolling it'll just put it back to FWD. So basically if you turn off the traction control in dynamic mode, you can probably get the back end out under hard acceleration around a corner.

In Auto, it will switch between comfort and dynamic depending on what it thinks you want, which it does by reading the data from the sensors in the car, so it knows if you're driving hard and it'll be more dynamic.

Efficiency, I think is just like comfort mode, when it comes to quattro anyway.

Some people will say, Dynamic is AWD, and efficiency is FWD, but I've never seen that officially written down anywhere. I just think Audi would like that rumour to go around, that the car can be permanent AWD. But I don't believe it until I see it


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the new quattro system on our car is more like electronic than mechanic...see the new quattro ultra, is the evolution of our system plus the original!
I'll make easy for my english...our car, depending from the steering degree, acceleration, lateral force and other sensors like that, managed the traction in the wheel that needs that like in a normal AWD but it's totally electronically managed and not like in the worsen system mechanically managed.
if you set efficiency, the system uncouple the rear axle (for sure the transmission to the rear will run but in neutral) but in case of need, it'll reactivate in an instant..
if you set comfort you will have the normal more FWD and less RWD and the same system if we need traction, the system will give it where needed
if you set dynamic, you drive always with more FWD and less RWD but, reading my description above, when the traction is needed, depending from many sensors, the car will prefer to give the max traction possible to the rear than the front..
we can't drift but we can get close!

anyway:
engine auto
steering auto
suspension auto
quattro dynamic
sound dynamic


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Suspension - comfort
Gearbox - auto
Quattro - auto

Everything else - dynamic

That's me


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

No gears, suspension or quattro setting here but everything else on Dynamic except steering, it is a sports car after all. :lol:

Btw what would be the main diff between comfort and auto for steering, mine is auto at the mo so I guess at low speeds it is more comfort but at high more dynamic? Does comfort become more stiffer at higher speeds anyhow I wonder?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Comfort steering is always soft and doesn't give you the feel also at high speed..the vantage of auto is that in the city makes easy to steer for you arms and manouvers..but if you accelerate or reach medium speeds it becomes harder and harder..
I'm not a fan of grey, black or white for me, but I got used to auto very well this time


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Sounds good, will give auto steering a try next time I'm out


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

ManuTT said:


> Comfort steering is always soft and doesn't give you the feel also at high speed..the vantage of auto is that in the city makes easy to steer for you arms and manouvers..but if you accelerate or reach medium speeds it becomes harder and harder..
> I'm not a fan of grey, black or white for me, but I got used to auto very well this time


Cool and that is probably why the hand over guy in the dealer recommended it at the time but never thought to ask why. 8)


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

trust me, follow my habits, first month I selected comfort-dynamic dynamic-comfort etc every 10 km depending from where I was...
but that day, I decided to give a try at the auto set... I really can't complain about the steering reactivity, magnetic ride as well.
regard the auto for the engine, the only difference is:
with comfort, you have the 6th gear at 60 km/h so very low revs...while auto, uses gears more reasonable and put the right gear at the right revs...bit bit bit fuel consumption in more (0,3) but relaxed drive and not have the anxiety to downshift a gear when you see revs at 1200, the car goes with 3 cylinders and doesn't change gear by itself!!! ahaha


----------

